# Cooking In Your Car?



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Weird question but it might be useful for all of us here. Throughout the plandemik, not many dining facilities are allowing eat in. I've been eating take out for lunch as a result. I can cook at home and bring lunch with me, but I can't heat it up. Any suggestions on how to warm up food in your car? Thanks.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

There are lots of 12v. food warmers on the interweb. Being from NM I'd just wrap my lunch in tinfoil and throw it on the exhaust manifold for a few minutes. (I'd use the tinfoil from my hat)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Used to warm up my lunch/breakfast on the defroster of the truck while rolling down the highway.

Have seen the ole can of whatever on the intake manifold trick.

Also used to warm up hotdogs and chili on the exhaust pipe of the snowmobile. Buddy made a small box with a top mounted on his sled exhaust. Always had a hot snack while riding.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If you do a search, you can find insulated lunch warmers, although we've never used much more than ordinary thermoses like what you get at the supermarket here. Perhaps if you kept one in a cooler with hot water that would keep until lunch. I don't know.

Also, this doesn't answer your question, but I once watched a prepper movie where they dehydrated food in a car in summertime. I thought that was interesting and in all likelihood, doable.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Good ideas ^^^^.

If you really want to cook, maybe consider a small camping/backpacking stove?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I carry a small solid fuel stove in the car and aluminum scout type mess kit. If you just want to warm food, that is already cooked and you have have seat warmers, spread the food out on the seat, cover it with a pillow or planket for 30 minutes.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> Good ideas ^^^^.
> 
> If you really want to cook, maybe consider a small camping/backpacking stove?


Yep. I carry an MSR stove with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

There was a cookbook published years ago by some guys who used almost every part of their cars to make a meal.

Whilst sort of a joke book, the recipes were actually legit. "Scrambled eggs á la manifold"....stuff like that.
🍳


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hit a big truck stop, and head to the 12v section of goodies. You can find all manner of items that can be plugged in to a 12v outlet and accomplish many tasks.
You can find 12v coolers, hotplates, fans, and all kinds of handy items.
Also as mentioned, Amazon has some cool options.
Portable Oven, 12V Car Food Warmer Portable Personal Mini Oven Electric Heated Lunch Box for Meals Reheating & Raw Food Cooking


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was going to suggest a Sterno Stove , but looking at the other suggestion, you can just forget that I was here.
Jeez, to suggest a Sterno Stove after looking at the other posts is embarrassing. So, just forget that I was here.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend anything that uses any kind of fuel if you actually plan on doing the cooking inside your car. 

I have a couple of those little backpacking/camping stoves that use butane and propane. I remember back when I got my first one I decided to check to make sure it worked inside my house. 

Wasn't a good idea. The stove itself worked great but even though I lit it right away after I shut it off my house had a really strong propane smell, especially in the room where I lit it. It took about 2 days before the smell went away. 

There's plenty of good electric stoves that you can plug right into your car and it's a lot easier and safer.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

If you happen to have some of the newer vehicles with inverters, I'm sure you could power a small microwave.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nick said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything that uses any kind of fuel if you actually plan on doing the cooking inside your car.
> 
> I have a couple of those little backpacking/camping stoves that use butane and propane. I remember back when I got my first one I decided to check to make sure it worked inside my house.
> 
> ...


OK,so. No, never light Sterno in your car, I guess that I did not take the title literally. Since it is so easy to open the door and put the stove on the ground, or the concrete pad of a picnic shelter. I musta flown off the handle somehow, and lost my marbles.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Tin foil dinners cooked on the engine manifold. Throw whatever you want to cook in foil, wrap it up and put it securely in place. Drive on, checking frequently until you have a bit of experience with the cooking times and dinner is served. I used to do this fairly frequently on fishing and camping trips.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Manifold Destiny: The One! The Only! Guide to Cooking on Your Car Engine! by Chris Maynard, Bill Scheller - Books on Google Play


Manifold Destiny: The One! The Only! Guide to Cooking on Your Car Engine! - Ebook written by Chris Maynard, Bill Scheller. Read this book using Google Play Books app on your PC, android, iOS devices. Download for offline reading, highlight, bookmark or take notes while you read Manifold Destiny...




play.google.com


----------

